# Snail Identification



## Harry Muscle (21 Feb 2018)

I'm trying to identify this snail:






I used to have it many years ago and now that I'm getting back into the hobby I really would like to get some again, but first I need to figure out what they were so I can find someone with them.

They behaved very similar to normal Malaysian Trumpet Snails but seemed to stay smaller and weren't as fast at breeding, at least for me.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Cento (21 Feb 2018)

Harry Muscle said:


> I'm trying to identify this snail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



European pond snail??

http://www.aquariumbible.com/papershell-snail-lymnaea-radix-auricularia 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (21 Feb 2018)

Hi all, 





Harry Muscle said:


> They behaved very similar to normal Malaysian Trumpet Snails but seemed to stay smaller and weren't as fast at breeding, at least for me.


The description and the truncated shell spire (basically they are flattened at the pointy end) makes me think they might be _Tarebia _(_Melanoides) granifera. 




_

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (21 Feb 2018)

Look at the tentacles on their head..  All Lymnaea (pondsnails) regardless their house shape or markings unmistakably have those little triangular Bat ear tentacles..


 

The one blader snail P. Acuta, shell wise could be mistaken for a young pond snail but has different tentacles.


 

That way you can easily determine what it is not..

What throws me off is this little detail in your picture, the heavily serrated shell edge at the front. Never seen it before in any frshwater snail picture..



 

I also think that @dw1305 is very close and it's a Thiaridae family member.


----------



## snarkinturtle (21 Feb 2018)

Whatever it is, those serrations are not likely on the shell but rather the soft tissue edge of the mantle.


----------



## zozo (21 Feb 2018)

snarkinturtle said:


> Whatever it is, those serrations are not likely on the shell but rather the soft tissue edge of the mantle.



Intersting..  Never seen it before.. Could be an ID mark, but also wouldn't know how to narrow the search with that feature.


----------



## mort (21 Feb 2018)

You have the little ridges on Malaysian trumpet snails (a quick Google confirms). I find it hard to see past a mts in the first image that has lost the end of its shell. I also wonder if mts describes a number of similar species rather than just one.


----------



## frothhelmet (24 Feb 2018)

As Darrel says that snail is Tarebia Granifera. It stays smaller than Melanoides. I actually have a breeding population of black Tarebia Granifera I picked up in Switzerland - really beautiful. Happy to send you some if you PM me with your address.

Cheers


----------



## Harry Muscle (21 Mar 2018)

Thank you for everyone's responses, much appreciated.  I was able to track down some old pictures from the ad which originally led me to these snails years ago:








They are not the best of pictures but I was wondering if these help confirm that these snails were in fact Melanoides Granifera?

The reason I ask is because I was able to find someone selling some Melanoides Granifera but here's the picture he provided:





They seem to look very different to me but I'm not the expert.

Thanks,
Harry


----------

